
The Alarm Clock Paradox - iowaguy
http://www.ben-weintraub.com/blog/the-alarm-clock-paradox
======
CarolineW
I don't get it.

    
    
      1. Throw away the alarm clock;
      2. Go to bed earlier;
      3. Sleep as long as you really need to;
      4. Things will be better.
    

Sounds great. So, I've gone to bed early, I've given myself plenty of time to
sleep, I need to get up at some specific time. How do I _know_ I'll wake up in
time?

It says:

    
    
        You might find, at first, that when you
        go to sleep earlier, you're still tired
        at the time you're supposed to be getting
        up.
    

Yes. I might. This still doesn't answer the question:

 _How do I actually ensure that I 'm awake at the time I'm supposed to be
awake?_

I don't get it.

